
GSLV-Mark III – ISRO's most powerful rocket successfully launched - ramshanker
http://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/science/live-gslv-mark-iii-isros-heaviest-rocket-launching-gsat-19-satellite/article18723129.ece?homepage=true
======
dadvocate
Congratulations ISRO!

